# Google- New technology brings Irritable Bowel Syndrome treatment closer to realty - Jagran Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Jagran Post
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New technology brings Irritable Bowel Syndrome treatment closer to realty*
*Jagran Post*
*...* Bowel Syndrome treatment closer to realty. quick bites. London: Scientists are exploiting MRI technology to assist in the treatment and diagnosis of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS), a condition that causes serious inconvenience and discomfort to *...*
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS): Everything You Need To Know Including How *...*<nobr>Huffington Post UK</nobr>
Balancing Symptoms in *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*<nobr>dailyRx</nobr>
Nottingham scientists use MRI technology to assist in treatment, diagnosis of *...*<nobr>News-Medical.net</nobr>
<nobr>Business Standard</nobr> -<nobr>Zee News</nobr>
<nobr>*all 12 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

